# Obsidian 750D: Frontabdeckung: Klick-Schnapp-Verschluss ohne Funktion



## Klapauzius (2. März 2014)

Moin.

Habe grade ein 750D erhalten. Ohne Dellen/Kratzer, mit intakter Scheibe und mit den kleineren Mainboard-Aufnahmen 

Aber: Der rechte Klick-Schnapp-Verschluss (keine Ahnung wie man die offiziell nennt) schnappt nicht ein. Man drückt und drückt, aber die Klammer bleibt nicht innen. Frage mich, wie das dem Menschen der die Schutzfolie und das Klebeband an der Frontabdeckung angebracht hat, nicht aufgefallen ist... die Tür steht an der rechten oberen Seite ab und ist schief.

Wenn man das innere des Verschlusses vorsichtig rauszieht kommt der Mechanismus zum Vorschein, eine Feder, ein weisser kleiner Hebel und eine schwarze Aufnahme. Aber egal wie ich mich bemühe, der Mechanismus will einfach nicht. Wenn ich ihn einfach nicht wieder einbaue, ist die Tür grade und solange man da nicht anpackt, ist auch nichts davon zu merken, deshalb kommt eine Rücksendung für mich nicht in Frage, das wäre ja totaler Irrsinn, so ein großes Paket auf die Reise zu schicken, wegen eines winzigen Plastiknippels (oder was auch immer da defekt ist)

Gibt es diesen Verschluss als Ersatzteil? Am besten noch mit Anleitung wie man ihn wechselt.

Wenn ich mich so umhöre, scheint es ja echt schwierig zu sein, ein 750D ohne irgendeine Macke zu erhalten...


K.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. März 2014)

Hi Klapauzius,

du würdest überrascht sein, wie viele Leute ein 750D ohne Makel erhalten. Diese melden sich aber seltener in den Foren zu Wort, daher fallen in der Community die Probleme mit den Produkten eher auf.

Bitte mache eine RMA Anfrage auf und wir senden dir das benötigte Teil zu. Bitte Rechnung und Bild vom defekten Teil mit hochladen.

Sofern noch Fragen da sind, bitte melden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## xlr2200 (10. September 2015)

Das Gehäuse ist sehr anfällig und instabil.  Es genügen sehr kleine Kräfte um das Gehäuse irreparabel zu beschädigen. Das verwendete Plastik ist sehr spröde. Vor allem an der Front (Fazia). Gut ist allerdings, dass man sich relativ einfach und günstig Ersatzteile aus den Niederlanden bestellen kann. Ich würde mir das Gehäuse aber nicht nochmal kaufen und von dieser Firma Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2015)

Sorry, ich habe selten so viel Unsinn gelesen wie in deinem Post gerade. Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob dieser von dir ernst gemeint ist oder einfach nur ein Troll-post sein soll?! Ich kann mich auf mein 750D setzen und da verzieht sich rein gar nichts. Ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht.  Deiner Beschreibung nach genügt es das Gehäuse anzupusten, damit es wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfällt und die wenigen Plastikteile sich in Form von Staub verflüchtigen.

Das Gehäuse ist in jeder Hinsicht stabil und die verwendeten Materialien sind hochwertig und passend dem Einsatzzweck gewählt worden. Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits sind die HDD-Einschübe. Diese empfinde ich an sich als etwas zu Fragil. Wenn die HDD aber im Käfig sitzt, passt es wieder mit der Stabilität. Ich habe seit Veröffentlichung das 750D im Einsatz und schon zig Umbauten vorgenommen. Bisher habe ich keine defekten Teile gehabt, bis auf eine selbstverschuldete gebrochenen Klinke-Buchse, die ich mit meinen Bürostuhl dank eingestecktem Stecker und unvorsichtigem Rangieren zerstört habe.


----------



## Skurax (10. September 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe selten so viel Unsinn gelesen wie in deinem Post gerade. Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob dieser von dir ernst gemeint ist oder einfach nur ein Troll-post sein soll?! Ich kann mich auf mein 750D setzen und da verzieht sich rein gar nichts. Ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht.  Deiner Beschreibung nach genügt es das Gehäuse anzupusten, damit es wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfällt und die wenigen Plastikteile sich in Form von Staub verflüchtigen.
> 
> Das Gehäuse ist in jeder Hinsicht stabil und die verwendeten Materialien sind hochwertig und passend dem Einsatzzweck gewählt worden. Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits sind die HDD-Einschübe. Diese empfinde ich an sich als etwas zu Fragil. Wenn die HDD aber im Käfig sitzt, passt es wieder mit der Stabilität. Ich habe seit Veröffentlichung das 750D im Einsatz und schon zig Umbauten vorgenommen. Bisher habe ich keine defekten Teile gehabt, bis auf eine selbstverschuldete gebrochenen Klinke-Buchse, die ich mit meinen Bürostuhl dank eingestecktem Stecker und unvorsichtigem Rangieren zerstört habe.



Kann ich mich anschließen. Ich hab auch das 750D und es ist wirklich stabil. Selbst wenn ich mich mit meinen (zarten  ) 80 Kilo auf das Gehäuse setzte passiert nichts, nur ist mir ein Hebel  beim HDD-Käfig abgebrochen, was wirklich schade ist.


----------



## ricoroci (10. September 2015)

Bullshit!
Hier steht auch ein 750D und das ist wirklich SEHR stabil.
Hat Dinge mitgemacht, die ein Gehäuse niemals erleben sollte!


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für euer positives Feedback.

@Skurax - Nen Ersatzschlitten schicken wir dir gerne zu. Mach einfach eine Anfrage im Kundenportal auf!


----------



## Skurax (11. September 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> @Skurax - Nen Ersatzschlitten schicken wir dir gerne zu. Mach einfach eine Anfrage im Kundenportal auf!



Vielen Dank für das Angebot aber ich werde bald komplett auf ssds umsteigen, daher werde ich den HDD-Käfig nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2015)

Diese Entscheidung kann ich voll und ganz unterstützen!


----------

